# pronunciation - ch



## pcplus

I was wondering is the "ch" sound in English in chocolate or any word the same than the hypothetic word tshocolate or whatever??

*chocolate=tshocolate*
*channel=tshanel*
*question=questshion*
*picture=pictshure*

according the phonetic symbol it appears so: t + sh

although I was taught that sound was the "ch" in Spanish, and it is very similar anyway, it isn't exactly, there wouldn't have many difference between them but I would sure of what I'm saying


----------



## Jeromed

The sound is normally exactly the same as in Spanish.

There are exceptions, though, many of which have to do with the word's pronunciation in its language of origin.   

For example, in _Chicago_ (Algonquian via French) and _machine_ (French), '_ch'_ has the sound of '_sh'._  In _Bach_ (German), it has a sound similar to that of Spanish '_j'._

I don't know anything about phonetic symbols, but _tʃ _must be the way the everyday '_ch'_ sound is represented!


----------



## Palo

I haven't got phonetics fonts in this pc, but it's true, "ch" is similar to that of english, but not exactly the same! besides "ch" in spanish has several variations. It is weaker than its equivalent in english. kuesttSan, tSaenal,piktSa, tSokalit. see word reference, beside the word there is its pronuncciation.


----------



## Boerboel

Jeromed said:


> In _Bach_ (German), it has a sound similar to that of Spanish '_j'._


 
Although I'd say most Americans (don't know about other English speakers) pronounce Bach like "Bak" (the "a" sounding like the Spanish "a")


----------



## pcplus

pero entonces tengo razón en lo que digo o no???

chocolate se pronunciaría igual que tshocolate??

question sería questshion???


----------



## Outsider

Palo said:


> I haven't got phonetics fonts in this pc, but it's true, "ch" is similar to that of english, but not exactly the same!


What's the difference?


----------



## Outsider

pcplus said:


> pero entonces tengo razón en lo que digo o no???
> 
> chocolate se pronunciaría igual que tshocolate??


¿Por qué complicar? La "ch" de "chocolate" se pronuncia como en español. Aunque exista alguna diferencia, es pequeña e irrelevante.



pcplus said:


> question sería questshion???


Depende del hablante. Muchos dicen "kwes-chan", pero creo que algunos dicen "kwes-tyan".


----------



## suso26

> question sería questshion???


kueshtion.


----------



## Prometo

Outsider said:


> Depende del hablante. Muchos dicen "kwes-chan", pero creo que algunos dicen "kwes-tyan".



Mucho más que eso.  Hay una variedad increíble (para los que hablan castellano)de pronunciación entre los que hablan el inglés.

Además, desgraciadamente NO es posible "escribir" la pronunciación del inglés de una manera que los hispanoparlantes que carezcan de la experiencia de oír al inglés (audio) lo puedan "leer" (es decir, reproducir el sonido fidedignamente).



Outsider said:


> ¿Por qué complicar? La "ch" de "chocolate" se pronuncia como en español. Aunque exista alguna diferencia, es pequeña e irrelevante.



Las diferencias pueden ser grandes en algunos casos.  Lo mejor es no confiarse totalmente en símbolos escritos y buscar la manera de ESCUCHAR al idioma, si es posible.


----------



## Outsider

Prometo said:


> Mucho más que eso.  Hay una variedad increíble (para los que hablan castellano)de pronunciación entre los que hablan el inglés.


Creo que en este hilo se hablaba de anglófonos hablando inglés...


----------



## pcplus

Prometo said:


> Mucho más que eso. Hay una variedad increíble (para los que hablan castellano)de pronunciación entre los que hablan el inglés.
> 
> Además, desgraciadamente NO es posible "escribir" la pronunciación del inglés de una manera que los hispanoparlantes que carezcan de la experiencia de oír al inglés (audio) lo puedan "leer" (es decir, reproducir el sonido fidedignamente).
> 
> 
> 
> Las diferencias pueden ser grandes en algunos casos. Lo mejor es no confiarse totalmente en símbolos escritos y buscar la manera de ESCUCHAR al idioma, si es posible.


 
entonces por eso, quiero saber cual es la pronunciación exacta, si decir tsh es como los anglófonos dicen ch

tsho-colate sería chocolate???

el sonido consonante que me parece mas dificil de imitar del inglés, hacerlo como ellos trying my best, es precísamente es en la palabra *question*


----------



## Outsider

La "ch" del inglés americano (pulsar _affricate_, a la izquierda).

 La "ch" del español (pulsar _africadas_, a la izquierda).

La pronuncia de "chocolate", la puede oír en el diccionario de inglés monolingue del foro.


----------



## Jeromed

Boerboel said:


> Although I'd say most Americans (don't know about other English speakers) pronounce Bach like "Bak" (the "a" sounding like the Spanish "a")


 
Not in the intellectually pretentious Northeast , where the German pronunciation is the norm.  Where're you from?


----------



## Jeromed

Yo, que tú, no me rompería los sesos por esto. Hay cosas mucho más importantes para aprender en inglés. Sigue mi consejo y pronúnciala como en castellano.

Eso de _tsh_ no lo entiendo. Debe de ser una convención lingüistica. 

_Question_ se pronuncia casi como _kues-chen._


----------



## pcplus

Jeromed said:


> Yo, que tú, no me rompería los sesos por esto. Hay cosas mucho más importantes para aprender en inglés.
> Sigue mi consejo y pronúnciala como en castellano.
> 
> Eso de _tsh_ no lo entiendo. Debe de ser una convención lingüistica.
> 
> _Question_ se pronuncia casi como _kues-chen._


 
lo de *tsh* me refiero a si haciendo una t, y a continuación una sh se hace el sonido de la ch
a mí si me sale

it's like you wanted to try to pronounce in English the word: tshop or tshocolate, try to read it, you would be saying chop and chocolate


----------



## Outsider

Jeromed said:


> Eso de _tsh_ no lo entiendo.


It's an informal phonetic notation for the sound of the "t" in "tea" combined with the sound of the "sh" in "she".


----------



## Jeromed

Outsider said:


> It's an informal phonetic notation for the sound of the "t" in "tea" combined with the sound of the "sh" in "she".


 
(Pssst. I know . I just don't want to confuse her with IPA symbols and similar orthography, Outsider--that is, unless she is truly into phonetics...)


----------



## Palo

Además, desgraciadamente NO es posible "escribir" la pronunciación del inglés de una manera que los hispanoparlantes que carezcan de la experiencia de oír al inglés (audio) lo puedan "leer" (es decir, reproducir el sonido fidedignamente).

La única forma escrita que existe para aprender a reproducir un sonido de otra lengua es a través del alfabeto fonético internacional, sin embargo no todo el mundo maneja ese alfabeto, además creo que no existe una manera para diferenciar el sonido "ts" del español al del inglés, y si existe algún diacrítico, no lo conozco. Por otra parte la diferencia que yo conozco entre los mencionados sonidos es que el de inglés se pronuncia con más fuerza que el de español. En todo caso la diferencia no es pertinente, es decir, no produce alteraciones de significado.


----------



## Jeromed

pcplus said:


> it's like you wanted to try to pronounce in English the word: tshop or tshocolate, try to read it, you would be saying chop and chocolate


 
Thanks for the hint, but I don't need to. I speak both Spanish and English fluently and don't have to make such efforts.


----------



## Jeromed

Palo said:


> Por otra parte la diferencia que yo conozco entre los mencionados sonidos es que el de inglés se pronuncia con más fuerza que el de español. En todo caso la diferencia no es pertinente, es decir, no produce alteraciones de significado.


 
De acuerdo.  Lo mismo vale para la mayoría de las consonantes.  Yo siempre he dicho que el inglés tiene consonantes fuertes y vocales perezosas; y el castellano, vocales fuertes y consonantes perezosas.

Espero que esta chica no se dedique a investigar tan minuciosamente las diferencias entre los sonidos del inglés y el español, porque ¡se nos va a volver loca!


----------



## Outsider

Mirando los enlaces que puso arriba, parece que de hecho hay una diferencia entre los dos sonidos. En inglés, la lengua queda más derecha; sólo su punta toca el palato. En español, parece que una área más grande de la lengua toca el palato.

Sin embargo, no me gusta la grabación que tienen para el sonido "ch" español. Casi que suena como "ts"...


----------



## LorrySanchez

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Jeromed* 

 
In _Bach_ (German), it has a sound similar to that of Spanish '_j'._

Although I'd say most Americans (don't know about other English speakers) pronounce Bach like "Bak" (the "a" sounding like the Spanish "a")

In Ireland or in the UK, I think it would usually pronounced as Jeromed suggests.


----------



## Palo

Acabo de revisar, y en este caso, el sonido en inglés es post-alveolar, y en español palatal. eso crea una diferencia.


----------



## Jeromed

Palo said:


> Acabo de revisar, y en este caso, el sonido en inglés es post-alveolar, y en español palatal. eso crea una diferencia.


 
Bueno, si a eso vamos, hay muchos sonidos de ch en castellano, y no uno solo. Esa combinación de letras no se pronuncia igual en Chihuahua que en los barrios marginales de Santiago de Chile.  Ni en Panamá que en A Coruña.


----------



## Outsider

Palo said:


> Acabo de revisar, y en este caso, el sonido en inglés es post-alveolar, y en español palatal. eso crea una diferencia.


No estoy tan seguro. En linguística románica muchas veces no se distingue postalveolar de palatal, llamándoles "palatales" a los sonidos postalveolares.


----------



## Palo

Jeromed said:


> Bueno, si a eso vamos, hay muchos sonidos de ch en castellano, y no uno solo. Esa combinación de letras no se pronuncia igual en Chihuahua que en los barrios marginales de Santiago de Chile.  Ni en Panamá que en A Coruña.



Me refería a la articulación que aparece en los links para la pronunciación de la "ch" del español y la del inglés. Porsupuesto que hay una gran variedad de formas de pronunciar la "ch" en español, dialectales o no.


----------



## Palo

Outsider said:


> No estoy tan seguro. En linguística románica muchas veces no se distingue postalveolar de palatal, llamándoles "palatales" a los sonidos postalveolares.



No se hace esa diferenciación precisamente porque no es un cambio que genere diferencias de significado. lo que no quiere decir que no existan tales diferencias.


----------



## Palo

Outsider said:


> Mirando los enlaces que puso arriba, parece que de hecho hay una diferencia entre los dos sonidos. En inglés, la lengua queda más derecha; sólo su punta toca el *palato*. En español, parece que una área más grande de la lengua toca el *palato.*
> 
> He alli la razón por la cual el sonido del inglés que aparece en el enlace se articula con más fuerza: sólo una parte pequeña de la lengua toca el *paladar* justo detrás de los alveolos quedando mucho más espacio en la cavidad de resonancia, donde se acumula mucho más aire y, en consecuencia se libera más aire siendo más perceptible que la "ch" del español, que si se fijan pasa lo contrario.


----------



## Outsider

Palo said:


> No se hace esa diferenciación precisamente porque no es un cambio que genere diferencias de significado. lo que no quiere decir que no existan tales diferencias.


...Así que en realidad la "ch" española no es palatal en sentido estricto, sino postalveolar, como la inglesa.

Además, el alfabeto fonético internacional usa el mismo símbolo para los dos sonidos.


----------



## pcplus

pero tampoco es cuestión de dar vueltas al tema, si es muy sencillo

inconsicientemente cuando un angloparlante dice channel, le sale automáticamente decir tshannel, es como si comenzara inconsicientemente empezar por la t. Probad decid tshannel y channel y ya vereis como lo decis igual. La ch a los angloparlantes les sale así


----------



## Outsider

¡Y la de los hispanohablantes también, por supuesto!

Chica = Tshica


----------



## pcplus

otra manera de pronunciarlo "tdj" questdjion


----------



## zpoludnia swiata

De hecho el símbolo usado en el IPA para el sonido comunmente escrito con "ch" en inglés y castellano es el mismo, o sea el sonido es practicamente el mismo.  Sí, hay diferencias dialectales y idiolectales en ambas lenguas.  Existen hablantes del inglés y-o del castellano que pronuncian este consonante más como "ts" o más como "sh", cercando la lengua más a los dientes, o más atrás hacia el paladar.
FYI-- existen lenguas, como el polaco, que mantienen una separación entre la "t" y "sh", así que en esa lengua "tshocolate" no sería igual a "chocolate."  Pero eso no es un tema ni para el inglés, ni para el castellano.


----------



## Idiomático

pcplus said:


> I was wondering is the "ch" sound in English in chocolate or any word the same than the hypothetic word tshocolate or whatever??
> 
> *chocolate=tshocolate*
> *channel=tshanel*
> *question=questshion*
> *picture=pictshure*
> 
> according the phonetic symbol it appears so: t + sh
> 
> although I was taught that sound was the "ch" in Spanish, and it is very similar anyway, it isn't exactly, there wouldn't have many difference between them but I would sure of what I'm saying


 
It's a tad softer than the Spanish ch.  Similar to the _shhhh _sound one uses to tell someone to lower his volume.


----------



## dicomec

chó-ko-let


----------



## zpoludnia swiata

the _ch_ in English and Spanish are technically not the same because they aren't even the same between two individuals speaking the same language.  But, *practically* they *are* the same.  To say that they are different is to split hairs.  For example the difference between the Spanish and English _L_ is a real difference.  The ch differences are not.  There are native speakers of Spanish whose _ch_ is very tense, sharp, and nothing even remotely close to the _sh_ of English.


----------



## Idiomático

zpoludnia swiata said:


> the _ch_ in English and Spanish are technically not the same because they aren't even the same between two individuals speaking the same language. But, *practically* they *are* the same. To say that they are different is to split hairs. For example the difference between the Spanish and English _L_ is a real difference. The ch differences are not. There are native speakers of Spanish whose _ch_ is very tense, sharp, and nothing even remotely close to the _sh_ of English.


 
What you are saying sounds particularly interesting to me. My native language is Spanish, but I was educated in the United States and have lived here 60 years. People tell me I don't have a foreign accent when I speak English. However, not very long ago a woman named Charlotte told me she could tell I was not a native English speaker because of the way I pronounced her name. She speaks Spanish, and told me I was pronouncing the _ch_ as in the Spanish words _chocolate_ and _chacal, _whereas she pronounces it _Sh_arlotte.


----------



## zpoludnia swiata

I think that´s a case of confusion caused by spelling.  The fact that you know it is spelled with "ch" makes you pronounce it as such, as opposed to a "French type" of pronuncation which dictates an "sh" type of pronunciation.  But, it's just a spelling-influence issue, i.e. when visual input influences things.  It's not a purely linguist issue then.  I've also tended to pronounce names like "charlotte" with a typical "ch" pronunciation.


----------



## Idiomático

zpoludnia swiata said:


> I think that´s a case of confusion caused by spelling. The fact that you know it is spelled with "ch" makes you pronounce it as such, as opposed to a "French type" of pronuncation which dictates an "sh" type of pronunciation. But, it's just a spelling-influence issue, i.e. when visual input influences things. It's not a purely linguist issue then. I've also tended to pronounce names like "charlotte" with a typical "ch" pronunciation.


 
I'm not just talking about "French type" pronunciation.  The same is true of Michigan, machine, machete (in English, of course), parachute, Chicago and countless other words.  I don't believe visual input has anything to do with it.  The Spanish _ch_ sound simply cannot be equated with its English counterpart across the board.


----------



## Outsider

Idiomático said:


> The Spanish _ch_ sound simply cannot be equated with its English counterpart across the board.


But that sound is not present in the word "Charlotte", so how was it that you were convinced by this example?


----------



## Idiomático

Outsider said:


> But that sound is not present in the word "Charlotte", so how was it that you were convinced by this example?


 

Because another forum participant maintained that the ch sound is the same in English and Spanish.  I gave Charlotte as an example in which ch is not pronounced similarly in both languages.  You are right, Carlota does not have a ch in it.


----------



## Outsider

And "Charlotte" doesn't, either. It's spelled with a "ch", but that one's pronounced as a "sh".


----------



## zpoludnia swiata

Let´s not confuse spelling with phonetics.  The "ch" sound has a symbol in the International Phonetic Alphabet which I can't make on my keyboard.  So, I'm just typing "ch".  The symbol is a t followed by a longer s, longer and less curved than a normal s.  This symbol is used to represent the English as well as the Spanish "ch" sound because they are the same for all practical intents and purposes.
The words Chicago, Michigan, machine, chartreuse, charge d'affairs, echelon, papier mache, charades, chauffeur, and more.  All these words are of fairly recent French origin.  Chicago and Michigan owe their spellings to the fact that they were "discovered" or colonized by French fur trappers.  Therefore the ch spelling has an "sh" pronunciation.  But, phonetically it has nothing to do with "ch"


----------



## Idiomático

I give up!  I don't know anything about phonetic symbols.  All I know is that I lived in France 14 years and never once met a non-English-speaking French person who could pronounce _Ch_icago and Mi_ch_igan like an American.  They all used the same hard _ch_ sound I hear in Spanish.  Au revoir.


----------



## zpoludnia swiata

Those French people were confused by the spelling of those places.  That´s a graphemic issue not a phonetic-pronunciation issue. They learned the simplistic explanation that spelling ch in English requires the pronunciation of ch as in "cheese" or "church".  They forgot (or were not aware) that the ch in Michigan is like the sound in "she".  Definitely a graphmic thing, as French definitely has the sound we hear in "_sh_e" "informa_ti_on" or "_Ch_icago".  The italicized letters all express the same sound, despite the fact they are written differently.  They are the same sound.  Too bad that  English spelling so often does not correspond to sounds.


----------



## Istriano

European Spanish (Castillian ch) is not really like English ch or Italian c(i), it is between English t (as in tip),  ch (as in chips) and zz (as in pizza), you can clearly hear the difference when Spanish speak Italian.
Her calcio sounds like calzzo and not like calcio.

When I wach Spanish Tv, the way thay pronounce ch sounds something between t and tz and tch and not like (t)ch in English or c(i) in Italian. 
For example the word Chile, it sounds like Tzile  with a slightly palatalized T.


----------

